# Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?



## allegoric (16. Januar 2018)

Ich liebäugle mit einem Torqeedo Travel zum Start der Saison. Hier im Forum habe ich bis jetzt nur spärliche Informationen gelesen. Vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile schon mehr Erfahrungsberichte. Einsatzbereich soll Heckmotor sein (logisch) für ein Boot mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca.550kg all incl.

Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser taugt um gewohnt leise an die Angelstellen zu fahren, auch mal einen See von 10km hin und her zu überbrücken (mit 915 Wh Batterie). usw.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*



> Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser taugt um gewohnt leise an die Angelstellen zu fahren, auch mal einen See von 10km hin und her zu überbrücken



Taugen grundsätzlich ja. Aber wenns Dir um "leise" geht solltest du evtl auch mal die neuen eprop-Motoren anschauen. 
Wurden hier am Ende des Videos vorgestellt:

[youtube1]M2WPYR1_oEQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WPYR1_oEQ


----------



## allegoric (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Ja, die eProp. hab ich auch schon gesehen. Die sind auf jeden Fall interessant. Die haben zumindest für meine Zwecke noch paar andere Schmeckerchen am Start. z.B. der 10 PS Motor ist hier samt Batterie leistbar im Vergleich zum Torqeedo. 
Das ist aber reine Chinaware. Das ist immer so ein Ding mit Asia stuff. Manchmal ist es fürn Preis bombe, manchmal auch ganz und gar nicht. Bei Torqeedo kriegste wenigstens jedes Ersatzteil und gibt zich Händler. Bei Eprop. weiß man nicht, ob der nicht übermorgen auseinanderfällt und wer das Teil warten kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Boardie freibadwirt hat ein Starweld 1674 TL, das hat 297 kg Trockengewicht und eine maximale Zuladung von 531 kg. Er fährt es mit einem Torqeedo Cruise 2.0. 
Selbst bei ordentlicher Zuladung kommt man damit locker noch auf 10 km/h, wenn man das denn für erforderlich hält


----------



## allegoric (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Da muss ich aber auch mal sagen, dass hier die Preis-Leistung bei dem E-Prop mehr stimmt. Da zahlste für den Navy 3.0 2500€ + 500€ für Batterie + 500€ fürs Ladegerät. Bei Torqeedo 2900 + 2500€ für Batterie + 400€ Ladegerät.

Das ist schon ein fetter Unterschied. Für mich kommt aber eher der Spirit bzw. der Torqeedo Travel 1003. Hier sind die Preise sehr ähnlich. Man müste den Torqeedo mal ausprobieren, ob der wirklich so laut ist. Auf der Messe hatte ich den ein bisschen aufgedreht und da war es für mich nicht störend. Wenn ich aber an meinen normalen E-Motor denke, der flüsterleise ist. Das wäre dann schon ein Grund, den nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Man müste den Torqeedo mal ausprobieren, ob der wirklich so laut ist. Auf der Messe hatte ich den ein bisschen aufgedreht und da war es für mich nicht störend. Wenn ich aber an meinen normalen E-Motor denke, der flüsterleise ist. Das wäre dann schon ein Grund, den nicht zu kaufen.



Also je nach Bootstyp sind die nicht gerade leise,man hört sie schon 1km vorher ankommen.Auf der Messe hängen sie an Böcken,aufn Wasser überträgt der Rumpf und das Wasser die Geräusche ganz anders,wie ne Art Lautsprecher wirkt das Boot dann.

Aber man kann es aushalten das "heulen".

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein fetter Unterschied. Für mich kommt aber eher der Spirit bzw. der Torqeedo Travel 1003. Hier sind die Preise sehr ähnlich. Man müste den Torqeedo mal ausprobieren, ob der wirklich so laut ist. Auf der Messe hatte ich den ein bisschen aufgedreht und da war es für mich nicht störend. Wenn ich aber an meinen normalen E-Motor denke, der flüsterleise ist. Das wäre dann schon ein Grund, den nicht zu kaufen.



Die Frage ist halt in welchen Situationen der Motor läuft und man zeitgleich in Bootsnähe angelt? Wann also die Scheuchwirkung tatsächlich eine Rolle spielt?


----------



## allegoric (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

optimalerweise läuft der Motor auch beim Angeln alias Schleppen. Also er soll schon in jeder Lebenslage da sein. Wenn ich drifte und angel dann korrigiere ich ja nur mit langsamen Gas. Wenn der natürlich dann rumschreit, wäre das kontraproduktiv. Ich möchte mich eventuell bootsmäßig vergrößern und da tun 3 PS ganz gut.


----------



## siluro 1211 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einigen Jahren einen Torqeedo 1003.

Der hatte ständig Aussetzer, nachdem er mir in der Fahrrinne 2 x bei Schiffsverkehr ausgefallen ist, habe ich Ihn zurück gegegeben...!

Diese damaligen Modelle waren doch relativ laut...!
Ob das inzwischen anders ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Da sich Schall im Wasser überträgt, würde ich diesen Motor zum schleppen nicht nehmen.

Ich habe den Motor nur zum setzen meiner Wallermontagen genutzt..!

Gruß Mike


----------



## allegoric (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte vor einigen Jahren einen Torqeedo 1003.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Feedback! Ist auf jeden Fall interessant zu lesen. Wäre jetzt natürlich interessant, was an den neuen Modellen besser oder schlechter geworden ist.

Was mich bei den ePropulsion Spirit 1.0 noch etwas verwundert sind die theoretisch gleichen Werte wie beim Torqeedo 1003 CS. Wenn ich mir aber zahlreiche Videos mit vergleichbarem Setup anschaue, habe ich ich das Gefühl, dass der "gleichgroße" Torqeedo stets etwas schneller fährt. Selbiges wundert mich bei den Laufzeiten bei den ähnlich großen Akkus. Hier sind die Angaben von ePropulsion doch sehr vage. Reichweiten etc. werden gar nicht genannt. Hier scheint der Torqeedo länger durchzuhalten bei einer 900Wh Batterie im Vergleich zu der 1000Wh von ePropulsion Spirit 1.0.


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe mir im September einen Travel 1003 CL gekauft und meinen Endura 55 dafür ausgemustert. Die Schlepperei des Akkus und der Kabelsalat auf der Anka haben mich immer genervt.
Ja, der Torqeedo ist lauter, mein Minn Kota war aber auch nicht geräuschlos. 
Zum Schleppangeln wäre mir der Torqeedo nix, da da Laufgeräusch doch präsenter ist, auch bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit. Da ich nicht schleppe, ist mir das egal. 
Scheuchwirkung konnte ich nicht bisher feststellen.

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile des Torqeedos:
- absolut easy an- und abbaubar
- kein Kabelsalat mehr
- kein Schleppen des 200Ah-Akkus mehr
- Geschwindigkeitsvorteil: knapp 10km/h mit dem Travel, etwa 5,5km/h mit dem Endura 55
- hohe Schubkraft, der Endura wirkt dagegen wie ein Quirl

Zur Reichweite: Ich habe noch einen zweiten Akku gekauft, da ich gern mit Vollgas meine Spots anfahre...mit Vollgas beträgt die Reichweite beim 915er Akku knapp 6km, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Da ich meine Akkus ungern komplett leerfahre, tausche ich bei ca. 30% Restkapazität auf den 2. Akku.


----------



## allegoric (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Der Beitrag ist sehr interessant. Ich würde mir aucj gleich noch einen 2. Akku zulegen. Aber 6 km sind schon knapp. Darf ich fragen, warum du dir einen CL gekauft hast? Die Schaftlänge ist ja 75 cm. Anka hat doch glaube nur 38cm. Hab mich eh schon gewundert, warum es bei Torqeedo der kurze Schaft eigentlich schon ein "ultra-lang-Schaft" ist, wenn man nach gängigen Benzinern geht.


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*

Ich hatte die S-Variante von einem Händler in der Nähe zum Testen. Da waren noch ca. 10cm Wasser über der Schraube, wenn diese senkrecht stand. Das war mir irgendwie zu knapp und ich wollte nicht, dass die Schraube Luft zieht, wenn es mal unruhig auf dem Wasser ist.
Sieht mit dem L für mich passender aus.


----------



## Mohene_Luna (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Torqeedo Travel Erfahrungen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber auch mal sagen, dass hier die Preis-Leistung bei dem E-Prop mehr stimmt. Da zahlste für den Navy 3.0 2500€ + 500€ für Batterie + 500€ fürs Ladegerät. Bei Torqeedo 2900 + 2500€ für Batterie + 400€ Ladegerät.





HÄ? 500€ für solch einen Akku klingt total unrealistisch. Im Grunde kann man ganz grob sagen das 1 kWh Akkukapazität ungefähr 1 k€ kostet.
Häufig liest man das die Torqeedo Akkus ja so unverschämt teuer sein sollen, aber das sind sie gar nicht. 


Ich selber habe einen Travel 1003 an meinem Boot das ein leergewicht von ca. 45 kg hat (3,8 m x 1,3 m). Damit läuft der Motor wirklich total super. Spitzengeschwindigkeit beträgt 10,8 km/h also sogar schon über Rumpfgeschwindigkeit. Dabei wird dann natürlich fast die gesamte Motorleistung verbraten um eine ordentliche Heckwelle zu erzeugen, das ist wirklich witzig. Beim schleppen bin ich mit ca. 50-150 W unterwegs, so kann man mit dem kleinen Akku bei optimalen Bedingungen 60-80 km weit fahren, also weit über der Herstellerangabe. 
Zum Geräuschpegel muss ich sagen das dieser wirklich sehr nervig ist. Anfangs dachte ich auch, das es mich nicht stören wird. Aber wenn man 2 stunden geschleppt hat, ist man wirklich mal über eine Pause froh.

Kurz und knapp nochmal zusammengefasst: der Torqeedo Travel 1003 ist von den Leistungsdaten und der Effizienz total genial. Einzig der Geräuschpegel nervt (mich mehr als die Fische).


Zum Spirit kann ich leider (noch) nichts sagen. Er klingt laut Datenblatt aber sehr sehr vielversprechend, ich will ihn unbedingt mal testen. Meine vermutung: aufgrund der verwendeten Motorentechnologie ist er zwar weitaus leiser, dafür aber auch etwas schlechter im Wirkungsgrad.


----------

